# looking for a good refrence book



## kbova (Feb 8, 2006)

anyone have a good darkroom refrence book?  i don't have wi-fi in the darkroom. 

k


----------



## photoboy15 (Feb 9, 2006)

Kodak guides are good books.  I have made my own from pdf files from web sites like Ilford as well as using book like the kodak guide.


----------



## Pepper04 (Feb 17, 2006)

i have an old 70s copy of the photographer's handbook which works.  try browsing second hand book stores.


----------

